# Best Cutting Stack...



## I'm Trying (Jan 26, 2004)

I know there is the ECA stack but what can I use as an alternative since I cannot get ephedra?     
Thanks!!


----------



## tomas101 (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=664


----------



## MissOz (Jan 26, 2004)

Hyroxycut with a shot of black expresso coffee !!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MissOz *_
> Hyroxycut with a shot of black expresso coffee !!



golly!! those are already packed with caffeine.. and then more coffee!


----------



## plouffe (Jan 26, 2004)

Why can't you get ephedrine?


----------



## MissOz (Jan 27, 2004)

atherjen..I know it's a bit of a OD on the caffeine , but it works for most of my female clients and myself .


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

haha Miss O, Im sure it does!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 27, 2004)

Best cutting stack? Hmm, hard to say. I would think ephedrine/caffeine, maybe some yohimbe if you can tolerate it. Even consider some usnic acid maybe, even though its tough to find these days.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2004)

You can still purchase ephedrine just not ephedra.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

what do you mean jodi??


----------



## andyo (Jan 28, 2004)

this is so far the best I have used:

Sci-fit Get Hard PH stack
Redline 
Liquid Clenbutrx


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey andyo, what is this Redline stuff that I keep reading about? An appetite supressant or what? Thanks man. 

Liquid Clenbutrx is great stuff though, I used to love taking that. The taste is absolutely awful, though.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 28, 2004)

Try:  Beta 3, Guggolbolic Extreme & MM4

Or:  go here.......Been thinking about trying it out myself.http://www.nutrex.com/stack.html

I love Lipo 6.  You can still purchase it with Ephedra...


----------



## andyo (Jan 28, 2004)

Monstar, Redline is everything that Clen is without the ephedra. 

I have to use more of a dosage than the clen, about 10CC at a time. It does stave off the appetite, but has been great as a thermo. 

Liquid Clen does have an asswater taste, man. It sucks but it works.  You can still find it for a few bottles at dpsnutrition.com

Good Luck Man
Andy


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

Ive only ever used a caff/ephedrine stack.. 

this saturday I have to do a demo for a new fat burner, Zantrax.. ephd free. never tried it though. lol


----------

